# ***APR Overstock Sale - Intake and Exhuast Must Sell - Great Discounts!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

****APR Overstock Sale - Intake and Exhaust Must Sell - Great Discounts!!!*













*APR Presents limited time reduced retail prices on select Intakes and Exhausts!!! Due to overstock prices are reduce. 

The new retail pricing has been listed on the website, and is also listed below.

After all of the available units are purchased, the pricing will return to MAP Retail.


Go to our website to take advantage of these great deals*
*www.aptuning.com*


*INTAKES* 
*CI100001 – MK4 2.0L 8v & 1.8T Carbonio Intake System*
Current Retail – $279
Retail Sale- $219


*CI100024 – B8 S4 / S5 Carbonio Stage II Intake System Back Pipe*
Current Retail – $199
Retail Sale- $169


*CI100025 – MK6 Golf / Jetta SportWagen 2.5L Carbonio Intake System*
Current Retail – $299
Retail Sale- $249


*Ci100003 – MK4 1.9 TDI Carbonio Intake System*
Current Retail – $279
Retail Sale- $199


*EXHAUSTS*
*CB100056B – MK6 Golf R / MK5 Golf R32 RSC Catback Exhaust System with Diamond Black Tips*
Current Retail – $1284
Retail Sale- $1099


*CB100056A – MK6 Golf R / MK5 Golf R32 RSC Catback Exhaust System with Polished Stainless Steel Tips*
Current Retail – $1157
Retail Sale- $999


*FE100047B – MK6 Golf R RSC Turboback Exhaust System with Diamond Black Tips*
Current Retail – $2123
Retail Sale- $1699


*FE100025 – MK5 GTI RSC Turboback Exhaust System*
Current Retail – $1499
Retail Sale- $1199


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up for Wednesday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Special pricing only good while supplies last, and are almost sold out. If interested do not hesitate as this deal probably wont happen again!*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Aaaaannnnnnnndddd no exhaust for 2.5L


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

sorry again its just overstock items.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up for Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Buy Buy Buy!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*This guy just got a great deal on his APR parts at APTuning and highly recommends it!!
*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Monday bump*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only 2 more days till turkey and football!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Who else has a case of the mondays.......bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

many items nearly sold out order now!!!


----------

